# My Photography BLog



## abhimation (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi   !

I am new to photography and totally new to a photography forum. I am a animation professional and doing photography as a hobby.Here's the link to my photography blog >

http://photograbhi.com


Lemme hear your thoughts on my pictures !

M glad to be here in this community


----------



## JCleveland (Nov 6, 2007)

For being new to photography, your photos aren't unfortunate or anything. It seems as though you're kind of feeling out subjects and different angles, which is great. I hope to see more from you in the future, and see where you've gotten to months down the road!


----------



## abhimation (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey Thnkx JC !
Thats the first ever review to my photography. Ill try my best to come up with better photographs and to keep them updated. 
Would love to see your photographs too..
Cheers !


----------

